# Hintergrundmusik



## messiah (6. April 2002)

Hallo bin neu hier!
Wollte fragen wie man es am besten anstellt auf einer Homepage Hintergrundmusik einzufügen...
Am besten wäre eine kleine Schritt für schritt Anleitung für Dumme (so wie ich einer bin )
die homepage liegt auf t-online webspace
Es soll eine Art live stream werden 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Besucher (6. April 2002)

IE:

```
<head>....
<bgsound src="sound.xxx" loop="infinite">
```

Netscape:

```
<body>...
<embed src="sound.xxx" autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true" height="0" width="0">
```

loop infinite u. true = endloswiederholung

mfg
michl


----------



## messiah (6. April 2002)

funktioniert das auch einwandfrei mit Mp3s? (eventuell bitrate runterschrauben?)
und gibt es vielleicht auch bessere Möglichkeiten, zum Beispiel Live Streaming? 
Ps: danke für die schnell antwort


----------



## Adam Wille (6. April 2002)

Hi hi,

also mit *.mp3-Dateien sollte das keine Problem geben, trotzdem ist halt da immer die Frage inwiefern sich das lohnt mit dem Abspielen von Sounddateien, da ja nicht jeder Surfer mit DSL+ unterwegs ist.
Loops kann man gern in Erwägung ziehen, alles andere ist imho unnötige Spielerei.

Audio-, bzw. Video-Streams über einen Real-Audio-Player sind leider nicht so einfach anzubieten.
Dazu benötigst du schon einen Server, der solches Streaming seinerseits unterstützt.
Der Rest bestünde dann zwar nur noch, eine *.ra- oder *.ram-Datei anzulegen und über ein pnm-Protokoll zu verlinken, aber das Hauptproblem ist nunmal der Server.
So 'ne "Dienstleistung" vom Server kostet dich ne ganze Menge Geld...

Geist


----------



## messiah (7. April 2002)

also ich hab das jetzt mal ein wenig ausprobiert und habe folgendes festgestellt:
1. Bitrate kann ich nicht unter 96 stellen, das mag der IE nicht
2. Wenn die site minimiert wird ist der sound weg

Kann ich diese Sachen beheben ? oder wie kann ich machen, dass man die musik an und ausschalten kann?


----------



## Psyclic (7. April 2002)

kleines flash einfügen


----------



## messiah (8. April 2002)

wo krieg ich sowas? Möglichst mit einem schwarzen Hintergrund damit es zur Seite passt


----------



## elgo (8. April 2002)

Mit Flash kann ma sowas am leichtesten und am besten lösen.
Dazu benötigst du Macromedia Flash (Die neuste Version heißt MX).

Anleitungen wie du Musik in Flash abspielen kannst findest du hier im Forum. Benutz einfach die Suchfunktion.


----------



## messiah (9. April 2002)

kriegt man da auch was fertiges? *g
Ich möchte mich nicht mit Flash auch noch so sehr herumärgern!
Brauche nur ein kleines Kästchen mit einem play, stop und eventuell mit einem pause symbol in weiß auf schwarz.
Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich sowas bekommen könnte wo ich dann nur noch den Sound einsetzen muss???
mfg & danke


----------



## Psyclic (9. April 2002)

http://www.flashkit.com


----------

